# Towel Holders



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

One thing my rig lacks is a place to hold towels. we tried using those nice looking (polished nickel) 3M stickum up hooks on the shower doors, but they will not stick no matter how much prep you do. we found a 3 towel rack that goes over the door for the toliet door - works ok but i am concerned it may ding up the door eventually. what have others done to correct this deficency?

Joe


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought a rack for drying clothes that I put outside. If the weather is damp I put it under the queen slide, but it holds a lot of towels and they dry quicker because they can be laid out well. Plus it doesn't look junky inside the TT

Darlene


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Ditto - clothes lline outside -- dries faster, not as much moisture in the trailer.


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

I put 4 towel racks/rods in our TT. 2 on the bathroom door and 2 on the sliding bedroom door. All are white and fasten with proper wall plugs. looks and works great.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I got some suction cup hooks from dOLLAR tREE that stays put on the glass panels. Got one for the towel for the sink and one to hang a towel for the shower. I do want to get one to hook on the bumper eventually.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I installed an automatic voice operated towel holder in my TT.

All I have to do is Yell "HONEY. where is my towel" and it is right there for me. If I drop the towel in the floor, the towel holder also picks it up for me.

I also have the Automatic voice operated:
coffee maker
cook
housekeeper
clothes washer
dishwasher................


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Joe....I have a 4 hook over the door rack that I hang on the side panel of the shower..it fits perfectly there and isn't in the way either. I also bought a small 2 hook one than I hung on the inside of the side panel to hang wet wash cloths on after a shower.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Doug30506 said:


> I installed an automatic voice operated towel holder in my TT.
> 
> All I have to do is Yell "HONEY. where is my towel" and it is right there for me. If I drop the towel in the floor, the towel holder also picks it up for me.
> 
> ...


Another guy whose DW does not read the forum


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I installed an automatic voice operated towel holder in my TT.
> 
> All I have to do is Yell "HONEY. where is my towel" and it is right there for me. If I drop the towel in the floor, the towel holder also picks it up for me.
> 
> ...


Another guy whose DW does not read the forum















[/quote]

Obviously! Is he kin to Fire44?

All I can say is that you had better not wear this one out or at least you better service it regularly because they no longer make that model. Anymore when you yell, "Honey", she yells back and you go wet!









Darlene


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> I got some suction cup hooks from dOLLAR tREE that stays put on the glass panels. Got one for the towel for the sink and one to hang a towel for the shower. I do want to get one to hook on the bumper eventually.


Give her generous amounts of alcoholic beverages and you can say you "Loaded the dishwasher"


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I was just wondering where all these single guys are going to stay when they no longer have access to their Outbacks


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oh... you guys are very bad!!!























MaeJae


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Joe....I have a 4 hook over the door rack that I hang on the side panel of the shower..it fits perfectly there and isn't in the way either. I also bought a small 2 hook one than I hung on the inside of the side panel to hang wet wash cloths on after a shower.


Jetjane<
Where did you get the 4 hook over the dppr rack at? We looked for one to fit the shower side panel, but couldn'T find one small enough in length.

Joe


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I found it at the Dollar Store. I have seen some at Home Depot too but they were way more expensive and no better.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> I installed an automatic voice operated towel holder in my TT.
> 
> All I have to do is Yell "HONEY. where is my towel" and it is right there for me. If I drop the towel in the floor, the towel holder also picks it up for me.
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeet! That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## highgrade (May 14, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> I installed an automatic voice operated towel holder in my TT.
> 
> All I have to do is Yell "HONEY. where is my towel" and it is right there for me. If I drop the towel in the floor, the towel holder also picks it up for me.
> 
> ...


----------

